# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Display multiple totals in pivot table

## therealaccountant

Hi all. I have a pivot table. I was wondering if I can display multiple totals.

For example, I need the grand total, which I have.
But I also want to display the total when numbers are greater than 0, and also display the total when numbers are less than 0.
Essentially 3 different totals displaying. The reason for this is because I don't want the end-user to have to keep going on the filters and manually doing this.

Is this possible?

----------


## queuesef

why not add 3 Columns and use a formula to get:  <0;  >0 and =0?

----------


## rorya

You can do that with Power Pivot and the data model. It would be easier to assist if you attach a sample of your workbook.

----------

